# Supprimer partitions MAC OS X tout simplement



## HImac in touch (21 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je demande de l'aide tout simplement sur un truc tout banal. J'ai 3 partitions sur le Macbook de mon pote qui veut en supprimer une. Ne connaissant pas la méthode pour le faire, je vais dans l'utilitaire de disques, je choisis la partition à supprimer, je clique sur Effacer mais en faite je remarque que je n'ai fait que le formater.

Or il veut carrément la supprimer pour tous les Go retenu dans cette partition puissent se rajouter aux 2 autres partitions car sinon ça serait "gâché" de la place .

J'ai bien remarqué l'option Démonter le disque, mais cela ne va-t-il pas tout simplement le faire disparaitre mais en laissant les Go de son côté et ainsi me faire perdre la place ?

Donc voilà, un truc tout bête mais je sais plus quoi faire "^^.

Merci à tous par avance  .


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/4930037-post6.html


----------



## lepetitpiero (22 Février 2009)

Quel OS? Tiger? Leopard? c'est pas pareil...


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2009)

Et les sauvegardes, elles sont faites ?


----------



## HImac in touch (22 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/4930037-post6.html



Merci mais je vois absolument pas de quoi il parle quand il parle de petit trait en bas ... :s



lepetitpiero a dit:


> Quel OS? Tiger? Leopard? c'est pas pareil...




Ah oui excuse moi , c'est Léopard



bompi a dit:


> Et les sauvegardes, elles sont faites ?



Ouais elles étaient faites, et puis la de toute façon il est formaté mais il reste présent .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/[url=http://s...s [url=http://skitch.com]Skitch[/url][/color]

 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2009)

et par exemple sur l'aide Apple 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2374?viewlocale=fr_FR

par ailleurs il existe divers utilitaires qui permettent quelques options differentes ( comme la fusion de 2 partitions sans effacement)
un parmi d'autres
http://www.coriolis-systems.com/iPartition.php


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Février 2009)

Merci bien pour vos réponses , je vais essayer ça .


----------



## yann64 (23 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> par ailleurs il existe divers utilitaires qui permettent quelques options differentes ( comme la fusion de 2 partitions sans effacement)
> un parmi d'autres
> http://www.coriolis-systems.com/iPartition.php


 
Ce qui permettrait de réduire ma partition FAT 32 pour allouer plus de Go à ma partition HFS+ sur laquel se trouve mes données sans effacer celle-ci??? génial 
merci pour le tuyau.

Au passage, sur le même principe, est-it possible de completement supprimer cette partition FAT 32 au lieu de la réduire à quelque octets sans effacer le contenu des autres partition?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2009)

ou est le probleme?
utilitaire disque 

( faut lire l'aide du mac , hein., ou celle de utilitaire disque..)


----------



## yann64 (23 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou est le probleme?
> utilitaire disque
> 
> ( faut lire l'aide du mac , hein., ou celle de utilitaire disque..)


 
ben justement, le lien qui renvoie à l'aide mac dit "le redimensionnement dune partition effacera toutes les données qui sy trouvent ; aussi, commencez par sauvegarder les fichiers importants présents sur cette partition"

Je comprend donc que la partition que je souhaite réduire en Go va être effacer.
Les Go gagnés vont être répartis sur la ou les autres partitions de ce même disque qui s'avère aussi un redimensionnement puisque j'augmente sa ou leur capacité.
J'en conclut donc que toutes les partitions d'un même disque vont être effacer.:mouais:

Ma question (ou mon problème comme tu veux) ne concerne pas l'utilitaire de disque mais l'utilitaire Ipartition (qui me semble pas mal au passage). je souhaite savoir si celui-ci permet de supprimer une partition sans effacement de donner (passer de 3 à 2 partitions par exemple avec ré-allocation des Go de la partition supprimer).
Je fais une différence entre redimensionnement et suppression.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2009)

Ah mais ipartition c'est autre chose
puisque eux affirment  justement que c'est leur but

(ne pas reformater ET garder les données)

j'ai juste indiqué le lien comme de l'ordre du faisable
( moi perso je ne ferai pas ca sans sécurité, sauvegardes des partitions)

 ce qui revient à... si on sauvegarde on peut...reformater et ne pas utiliser ipartition


fouiller le web pour des avis
(certains très élogieux d'autres rencontrant des soucis)


----------



## yann64 (23 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce qui revient à... si on sauvegarde on peut...reformater et ne pas utiliser ipartition



effectivement


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2009)

serieux , gaffe
je trouve l'interet de l'outil limité
( et risqué si on fait pas de sauvegardes et que ca foire)


----------



## i1478 (21 Octobre 2009)

Salut tous,

Je relance le topic après qq mois....

J'ai scinder le dd interne de mon MacBook, une a 37 go et l'autre, ben le reste de la capacité du DD

J'aimerai supprimer la 2ème partition et revenir à un DD normal, une partition :mouais:

Mais il m'est impossible de modifier quoique ce soit à ma partition de 37go sur laquelle j'ai Snow leopard.... j'aimerai revenir au disque dur original car il me reste plus que 2.8go sur ma partition de 37go et sur l'autre partition je ne peux pas installer de logiciel 
(et si je veux installer FCP 7, j'ai besoin de 55go :rateau
Si qqn peut m'aider ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2009)

alalala
ces maniaques de partitions DD interne...
---
solution propre et sans bavures

tu verifies tes sauvegardes externes
et tu reinstalles en une partition puis tu reprends tes données venant des sauvegardes
(comme si tu venais d'acheter le mac)


----------



## i1478 (21 Octobre 2009)

Ouep, ben le truc c'est que je viens justement de tout réinstaller, VMware et BootCamp ca ne faisait pas bon ménage => BootCamp, la raison des partitions 

Je sais qu'il me reste la solution de tout réinstaller, mais je voulais m'assurer que c'était la seule


----------



## pascalformac (22 Octobre 2009)

non c'est pas la seule
Mais prudence dans ton cas
Autant passer par les options  de réaménagement  de partitions( mentionnées dans ce fil et d'autres fils ou sites, curseur de UD etc) est envisageable sur un DD externe de données, autant je serai bien plus prudent avec le DD interne avec l'OS dessus
Ce serait dommage que le resultat soit un OS bancal


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

^ Simple précaution; un clone sur un disque externe avant de redimentionner la partition système et s'il y a un problème rien de plus facile que de recopier le système sur la partition.

Dans mon cas je n'ai eu aucun problème à créer une seconde partition "Datas". 

Par contre je n'ai que des données sur "Datas", toutes mes partitions Users sont sur Macintosh HD.


----------



## Jacques L (10 Mai 2010)

On en apprend des choses sur MacG  Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont enfin fait comprendre comment on peut modifier les partitions d'un disk sous mac OS.
Je m'explique, j'avais un DD externe de 1,5 To sur lequel j'avais eu besoin de créer 4 partitions, 3 pour des clones à une période où je louvoyait au milieu de systèmes instable, (par ma faute, c'est sûr) et un pour des données. Maintenant je n'ai plus besoin que d'un clone et le reste pour les données. Ce qui me bloquait, c'était que la première partition était à effacer, mais après plus possible de modifier la taille des autres. Au lieu d'effacer j'ai copié mes données dessus, j'ai pu l'agrandir et j'ai gardé juste une partition en fin de disque pour faire un nouveau clone. et tout ça ça marche :love:


----------



## Gr3gZZ (10 Mai 2010)

Faire des sauvegardes sur le même disque dur où sont stocké les données : l'apogée de la connerie à l'état pur.


----------



## Jacques L (11 Mai 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Faire des sauvegardes sur le même disque dur où sont stocké les données : l'apogée de la connerie à l'état pur.


C'est toujours un plaisir de rencontrer au fil des forums des gens  pleins de doigté et de courtoisie, Je te remercie de m'avoir ainsi  éclairé de tes lumières sans pareilles. C'est direct, plein de franchise  et de dignité, merci beaucoup, j'apprécie l'attention.

Est-il nécessaire de préciser que je n'ai pas que cette sauvegarde?  Est-il utile que j'utilise également TM? Non je ne pense pas, car il est  certaines gens auxquelles il ne sert à rien de parler de peur de leur embrouiller la tête.

N'en déplaise à mon aimable contradicteur, je trouve qu'avoir branché en  permanence un DD qui reçoit de manière automatique une copie de ce que  contient mon DD interne n'est pas pour reprendre ses propos *l'apogée de  la connerie à l'état pur.

*Merci encore pour cette intéressante intervention qui sans nul doute va faire avancer la connaissance des lecteurs sur les difficultés que l'on peut rencontrer en voulant modifier les partitions d'un disque dur.*

*Bisous Gr3gZZ, bien le bonjour chez toi


----------



## Gr3gZZ (11 Mai 2010)

En même temps Mac OS X n'est pas foutut de pétitionner un disque dur correctement (création de partition de 1ko sortie de nul part...)


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2010)

Tu devrais réfléchir, te calmer un peu et surveiller ton orthographe, plutôt que d'être agressif.

Cela vaut pour divers posts dans divers fils ces derniers jours.


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Mai 2010)

Aaaah ces jeunes, je vous jure , les crises de l'adolescence et ce refus de l'autorité .

Bien sur que mon post a un haut niveau informatif, non mais...


----------



## bobalexandre (7 Décembre 2010)

Sur Mac intel core duo 
j'ai un DDexterne partitionné en 2; comme j'ai transféré les données sur un  autre DDur externe j'aimerai n'avoir qu'une partition sur l'ancien DDe. La solution  la plus simple ? merci


----------



## Jacques L (7 Décembre 2010)

passer par l'utilitaire disque, effacer les données et ne créer qu'une partition sur l'espace nouvellement dégagé


----------



## bobalexandre (8 Décembre 2010)

merci à ceux qui m'ont aidé. Tout est d'aplomb: ancien DDE vidé maintenant dédié avec CCC au clonage de mon système. Le 2° DDE de 1,5 To dédié à Time Machine (0,5 To) et sauvegarde manuelle (photos,musique...)


----------



## GRANDZ (12 Janvier 2011)

bonjour a tous...

je viens a vous pour vous parler de mon cas un peu particulier:

j'ai bien lu vos post mais mon probleme concerne Tiger (hou la c'est vieux ça)

j'ai 3 partitions de 20g (systeme exploit) 35g et 20g. Pendant longtemps cela m'a permis de travailler mes projets sans soucis.
Maintenant je manque de place et je désire m'en servir pour bosser uniquement (il tourne tres bien encore)
Au démarrage je n'ai plus que 7.5g de dispo sur le 20g sur le DD du systeme d'exploit. c'est embettant

je veux revenir sur deux partitions a peut pres egales.

j'ai reinstaller deux fois le systeme avec mes disques de démarrage.je reviens sans cesse sur 3 partitions. j'ai vidé les 3 partitions avec la fonction "effacer" .

Dans la case " partitionner" je ne peux pas agir sur la partition , toutes les parties sont grisées
 Ma question est donc : qu'elle est la procédure pour fusionner ces partitions tout simplement.

ps: j'aime bien raconter ma vie mais comme ça vous savez pourquoi j'ai partitionner mon DD (meme s c etait pas forcement utile)

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Jacques L (12 Janvier 2011)

De toute manière ton DD est de 80Go si je ne me trompe, et il faudrait bien que tu aies un clone, vu le prix des DD actuels si tu peux tu t'en achète un de 160 Go (IDE ou plus en SATA), à la limite sur ebay il y en a à pas cher, (des gens qui ont mis un DD + gros dans leur bécane et qui veulent revendre l'autre)

Tu fais un clone avec SuperDuper ou CCC (gratuits) tu vérifies ton clone en redémarrant dessus et à partir du clone tu fais toute les manip que tu veux sur le DD interne. Sinon avant de faire le clone tu le partitionnes comme t'as envie, tu copies tout dessus (SD ou CCC) et tu le mets à la place de l'autre à l'intérieur, et ta bécane a pris un coup de jeune


----------



## pimousse42 (13 Janvier 2011)

i1478 a dit:


> Ouep, ben le truc c'est que je viens justement de tout réinstaller, VMware et BootCamp ca ne faisait pas bon ménage => BootCamp, la raison des partitions
> 
> Je sais qu'il me reste la solution de tout réinstaller, mais je voulais m'assurer que c'était la seule



Du fait que c'est une partition bootcamp, tu réutilise l'assistant bootcamp pour supprimer la partition.


----------



## Jacques L (27 Août 2017)

Bonjour à tous.

Je re-déterre le fil pour la question suivante : j'ai un DD de 2 To avec dessus la première partition en clone du SSD de mon ancien 17" qui ne me sert plus à rien (j'ai un DD dédié comme clone pour le nouveau 15"). Depuis le temps j'ai bien compris que la 1ère partition n'était pas supprimable, OK, mais à quelle taille peut-on la réduire pour augmenter l'autre? Car je me fiche d'avoir une partition qui traîne avec 0 octet dessus si je peux récupérer la place. 

Et si je peux la réduire à pas grand chose, je suppose qu'avant il faut en effacer le contenu?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2017)

*jacques*

Attache le DDE à ton Mac et passe dans le «Terminal» la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui va retourner le tableau des disques avec la description de leurs partitions

Tu n'as qu'à poster ici ce tableau en copier-coller (en pressant avant ton coller le 4è bouton avant la fin à droite dans la barre de menus *⌹* > sous-menu *</> Code* > colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > *Insérer*. Ainsi, la mise en page du tableau est conservée).

C'est pour avoir sous les yeux la distribution des partitions sur le disque du DDE.


----------



## Jacques L (27 Août 2017)

Macomaniac, je te fais travailler en ce moment 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macajac SSD             250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macajac SSD            +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 C7B76762-C149-4914-914B-D175FA3E3403
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macajac 2 To            248.8 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Georline 2 To           1.7 TB     disk2s3
```
tant que j'y suis, même si ça n'a rien à voir je n'arrive pas à retrouver comment empêcher le 17" de se réveiller le capot fermé, j'ai décoché "réactive lors des accès wifi" mais visiblement ce n'est pas ça?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2017)

Donc le disque qui te préoccupe est le *disk2 2 To* > la partition *Macajac 2 To* ne te servant plus.

Qu'est-ce qu'il y a dans le volume *Georline 2 To* ?

Et pour savoir combien il y a de données dans ce dernier volume > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
df -H /Volumes/Georline\ 2\ To
```


qui va retourner la mesure des espaces : total > occupé > libre pour ce volume. 

Tu n'as qu'à la poster ici.


----------



## Jacques L (27 Août 2017)

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s3   1.7T   1.4T   391G    78%    2709 4294964570    0%   /Volumes/Georline 2 To
```
il n'y a qu'à demander


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2017)

Ouh-là-là ! - c'est qu'il est rempli ce volume *Georline 2 To* :  *1,4 To* de données et *391 Go* d'espace libre restant pour une capacité totale de *1,7 To*.

Le problème est le suivant : c'est qu'on ne peut pas agrandir une partition (et par suite le volume qui monte sur elle) en direction du haut > mais toujours en direction du bas.

Le "haut" et le "bas" sont définis par la position des partitions par rapport à la série numérotée (de 0 à n) des blocs logiques (de 512 octets) qui constitue la "carte" de l'espace du disque. Ainsi, la partition *disk2s2* est "haute" et la partition *disk2s3* "basse" dans la mesure où la première est située sur une bande de blocs dont la numérotation précède celle de la bande de blocs de la seconde.

Cet ordre des tranches logiques est enregistré dans la table de partition *GPT* (*GUID*) de l'en-tête du disque sous forme de n° de rang des partitions. *Macajac* a le rang n°*2* et *Georline* a le rang n°*3*.

Pourquoi ne peut-on pas alors "dilater vers le haut" une tranche d'espace-disque constituant une partition pour l'aggrandir à l'espace de blocs qui la précède ; et pourquoi ne peut-on que la "dilater vers le bas" pour l'aggrandir à de l'espace libre situé en-dessous d'elle en terme de rangs de blocs ?

C'est une question d'« ancrage logique ». Étant donné une partition définie comme un « conteneur vide » de blocs allant du n° tant au n° tant (une tranche logique) > un *système de fichiers* d'un format donné (*JHFS+* dans ton cas) vient s'ancrer sur les blocs de départ du conteneur de la partition. C'est donc un ancrage de type "liminaire" : sur la limite supérieure.

Le *système de fichiers* est donc "orienté vers le bas" en terme de blocs gérés (si je puis dire) : ses fichiers se rapportent à l'ensemble des blocs suivants de la partition jusqu'à la limite basse de son conteneur > pour en bref les définir comme un espace montable en volume : un espace présentant des fichiers à titre d'objets.

Il y a donc une orientation stricte du *système de fichiers* : il est orienté vers le bas et pas vers le haut. Et il n'est pas glissable en direction du haut (comme sur un tapis roulant) : il n'est pas déplaçable, mais constitue un ancrage fixe : c'est lui qui joue le rôle de point de départ logique de la partition.

Tout ce _laïus_ pour dire : le *système de fichiers* ancré sur le début de la partition *disk4s3* et définissant le volume *Georline* ne peut pas changer d'orientation et être tourné vers le haut pour s'occuper des blocs de la partition *Macajac*. Il ne peut pas être non plus déplacé sur les blocs en direction du haut > jusqu'au point d'en-tête de l'actuelle partition *disk4s2*.

La seule chose qui est possible > ce serait pour le *système de fichiers* actuellement sur l'en-tête de la partition "haute" *Macajac* > d'être étiré pour intégrer l'espace de blocs de l'actuelle partition *Georline*. Mais cela ne se peut qu'à condition de supprimer la définition de ces blocs comme inclus dans le conteneur d'une partition (ce qui est inscrit dans la table *GPT* du départ du disque). Et pour libérer les blocs de cette appartenance à un conteneur-partition > il faut effacer le *système de fichiers* ancré sur le départ du conteneur > ce qui vire les blocs au statut d'espace-libre. Mais en faisant cela > on perd tout l'adressage des blocs de la partition en tant que fichiers exhibables dans un volume (leur cataloguage). Ce qui revient à la perte des données en tant que fichiers indexés.

La seule solution pour toi serait de cloner le volume *Georline* dans le volume d'un DDE d'au moins *1,4 To* de capacité > de redéfinir la table de partition *GPT* du disque *2* à une seule tranche logique principale de *2 To* > puis de cloner à rebours les données dans le nouveau volume.

Si tu veux avoir sous les yeux la distribution topique des blocs du disque en question > passe la commande (purement informative) :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk2
```
(à la condition qu'un *diskutil list* préalable confirme que le DDE qui t'importe soit toujours identifié comme *disk2* - s'il y avait un périphérique intercalé > son n° de disque, qui est son rang dans le processus d'attachement au Système du Mac, varierait et il faudrait que tu le changes en rapport dans la commande qui suit)


cette commande retourne la distribution des blocs du disque rapportée à leur numérotation

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ici ce tableau.


----------



## Jacques L (28 Août 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ouh-là-là ! - c'est qu'il est rempli ce volume *Georline 2 To* :  *1,4 To* de données et *391 Go* d'espace libre restant pour une capacité totale de *1,7 To*.
> 
> Le problème est le suivant : c'est qu'on ne peut pas agrandir une partition (et par suite le volume qui monte sur elle) en direction du haut > mais toujours en direction du bas.
> 
> ...


Grâce à toi, je crois bien que je sais tout sur les partitions et leur manœuvrabilité , En fait j'avais un peu peur d'une réponse dans ce genre  

J'ai un autre DDE de 1.5 To (1,4 sur 1,5 ça devient un peu limite pour lui mais ça devrait le faire) contenant des sauvegardes redondantes, je vais le libérer et faire un aller-retour entre le 1,5 To et le 2 To. 

Merci Macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2017)

Jacques L a dit:


> j'avais un peu peur d'une réponse dans ce genre



Maintenant que tu a encaissé le traumatisme > tu n'as plus peur (puisque la peur est un sentiment d'appréhension à l'égard de l'avenir et que le traumatisme relève du passé). Tu as basculé dans l'espérance (veinard, va !)-


----------



## Jacques L (28 Août 2017)




----------

